# Any surprise hardware @ Vapecon ?



## KZOR (29/7/17)

Was wondering if any vendor will be having a surprise up their sleeves regarding new hardware that will be made available at Vapecon.
And by new hardware i mean that is not currently available for sale.
My main focus of course are single coil RDA's and squonkers. 
Want to start planning my budget for the event.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/17)

This is a great thread @KZOR 

Have moved it to the "Who has stock" forum so vendors can respond directly here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/17)

hehe, I don't think it would be a surprise if vendors announced it here first

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (29/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> hehe, I don't think it would be a surprise if vendors announced it here first


True ..... but i only need a aye or nay and what kind of moola we talking about.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/17)

KZOR said:


> True ..... but i only need a aye or nay and what kind of moola we talking about.


I'm not going big on hardware, Vapecon for us will be mainly to showcase our juices. I'm sure there will be awesome new hardware available at some of the other okes though, to be safe just bring all the moola

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus (30/7/17)

Great thread @KZOR, if SAPO don't dissapoint me, I will bring my new squonker to Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Was wondering if any vendor will be having a surprise up their sleeves regarding new hardware that will be made available at Vapecon.
> And by new hardware i mean that is not currently available for sale.
> My main focus of course are single coil RDA's and squonkers.
> Want to start planning my budget for the event.



If you take a months pay check you should be good to go @KZOR unless uncle @Rob Fisher will have a stand at vapecon then i say take out a 2nd Bond on your house, feed the kids peanut butter sandwiches for the month, take the bicycle to work instead of the car to save money and start offering hot oil massages on the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Scouse45 (30/7/17)

Great thread @KZOR i also wanna know wat to wait for I'm all about squonkers and single coil rdas. Eyes and ears open


----------



## Deckie (30/7/17)

Ag gear is gear, last a week then you're gatvol & need something new. The struggle is real . Buy everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/7/17)

Seems were all waiting for @Silver to start the "VapeCon specials" thread.... 
But this will be watched as well. 
Thanx @KZOR


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Seems were all waiting for @Silver to start the "VapeCon specials" thread....
> But this will be watched as well.
> Thanx @KZOR
> 
> ...



Its coming soon @GerritVisagie !!
Vendors are very busy right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/7/17)

Silver said:


> Its coming soon @GerritVisagie !!
> Vendors are very busy right now



I can imagine. 
Thanx


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

